# Egg share and ICSI



## RosieLa (Jan 14, 2005)

I am very new to the whole process so possibly don't know the obvious! We are still looking for a clinic we trust, but have discussed egg sharing from the leaflets we have read and would like to do this because we want to help someone else and we are short of money.

However, having read the literature on ICSI it seems that your eggs have to have specific traits to be suitable for ICSI as opposed to IVF. Does this mean that I could egg share with a couple who only need IVF but don't need ICSI - i.e. I get the ICSI-possible eggs but she gets all the rest? Or would my 'ICSI rejects' not be good enough for her to have a real shot at IVF?

If anyone has been in the same situation from either end I would love to know what the advice was!

Thank you.

Rosiela


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi there,

I egg shared back in september and we thought we may need icsi as my dh's recent semen analysis hadnt been too good. On the day it turned out that we did only need ivf but i had asked about the procedure beforehand.

With egg share, when your eggs are collected they are shared out equally between you and the recepient so that you both get the same quality of eggs. You dont get the option to keep the better quality eggs and give away the not so good ones.

You need at least 8 eggs to egg share so the chances are you will both get some good quality eggs.

Hope this info helps,

Leanne xx


----------



## RosieLa (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you so much for your advice - that sounds good. I was worried about being selfish on the first go and trying to keep all my eggs to myself, as then I wouldn't be able to egg-share as many times if we have to have several cycles. Like you say though, if there are at least 4 for each of us, chances are we could both have a couple of good quality ones and both have a good chance of success.

Rosiela
xx


----------

